# Who would you save: A beloved pet or a complete stranger?



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

If you only had enough time to save one, which would it be?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My cat of course


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My pet. She's like my child.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Both of course. I put my pets to my pockets and drag that stranger away from danger.. It is not impossible.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Both of course. I put my pets to my pockets and drag that stranger away from danger.. It is not impossible.


But... that's missing the whole point.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not black and white, and it would depend on the stranger and the situation. For example, if the stranger in question is a child, I'd definitely save the child over my dog, as much as that would hurt me, since I believe there would be less suffering as a whole. Hopefully I will never be put in such a situation.

Now, if we're talking about saving a terminally ill stranger or a criminal, or my dog, I'd choose my dog.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Caught off guard and in the moment, probably my pet. Depending.

So many factors! Are they aware they're about to die, or are they going to be blindsided? What kind of death are they looking at - slow and agonizing, or quick and painless? Is the stranger a baby, a child, or an adult? Is _their_ family present?

Thinking about it though, if it was a stranger doing the saving and my family member in peril, and said stranger saved their pet instead of my family member... Errrrrrrgh, did my family just get sacrificed for a dog...?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My cat, definitely.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> My cat, definitely.


Yep Cats > Humans


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My cat. It would be very awful of me to tend to my cat since it was a kitty and then just up and leave it do die.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

A stranger, without a doubt. They'd have longer to live, more people caring for them, and a more developed form of consciousness. It wouldn't be much of a dilemma for me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My pet easily.

Humans are already overpopulated.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I love my pets dearly and thinking about losing them makes me terribly sad, but I would, without a doubt, save the stranger.



Daniel C said:


> A stranger, without a doubt. They'd have longer to live, more people caring for them, and a more developed form of consciousness. It wouldn't be much of a dilemma for me.


Yep... for these reasons.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

it's not that i like cats or dogs more than humans based on only that, but i love our dog yo.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

My doggy, I love him.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Stranger. Human lives are more valuable than animals. Don't get me wrong, I love my cat, and I hate the thought of her dying, but as I said humans life is more valuable, humans live longer and are much smarter.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kitty of course!!!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

If a three year old boy and my kitten were stuck in a burning building, I'd defs go for my cat. Easily.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont have any pets so stranger.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

The stranger most definitely. Human life is invaluable. I'm not saying animal life is not, but as Daniel C also mentioned, humans have a longer life span, have lots of people caring for them and a deeper sense of consciousness.

I'll be honest, I'm shocked to see the standings in favour of the pet, but I'm not judging anyone.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The stranger, for some reasons already given.. heightened awareness (of impending death), thus experiences a greater emotional response (terror), is less easily replaced, whose death has a larger ripple effect / impact (member of society, potentially has a family). I can't justify saving the pet to myself.

Anyway, it's easy for me to say.. I don't have any pets so I can't imagine being in a position where I'd sacrifice a person.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

pet ofcourse. the question 4 me would be how many strangers would i leave to burn to save my dog.Seeing as i think little of the average cruel and shallow human it would have to be a lot


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

No difference for me. I'd go for the one I'd think there's more probability to save.

Life is life.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pet.

So much of a no-brainer I can't even believe it. I care more about animals than humans, in general.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely my dog. Screw you stranger


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I love my dog very much, I'd probably die trying to save him in any other situation. But I would choose to save a person in that situation.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Wow people, since when did the value of the human life become so irrelevant? :S I'm shocked with the results of this voting.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel bad, but if it was between my Leah kitty and some random I didn't know, I couldn't not save da kitteh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Stranger.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate watching my pet get killed


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd chose my pet (cat) over stranger... even if that may not be entirely true.

But there are exceptions... women and children I'd save over my pet.... but I'd be so damn devastated over my pet..... and the stranger i'd never see before or again after (presumably)

I dunno...
I chose pet but I think human would be my instinctual reaction.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

If it's Fred the hobo,.....sure, what the heck.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Stranger.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

My dog. I'd probably even save your dog over a complete stranger.
I'd save a child over a dog but that's about it. Sorry


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I honestly don't think I could live with myself if I let a person die. The guilt would eat me alive.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

people! your pet?? over a human being? are you crazy??


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

creep said:


> Imagine spending the last moments of your life in horrible agony, in addition imagine the knowledge the only reason this is happening is because some ******* thought their ****ing cat was more important than you.


Sorry I laughed.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Not wanting to beat a dead horse, but yes it is depressing so many are choosing an animal over a human being. Explains something about the state of the human kind nowadays.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

my cat over stranger woman/man/child and baby
if it would have been my pet and my baby id probably jump in there with them and drown myself cus id rather die than save one and let one die..
so.....we will all die...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

My cat of course. I don't see how anyone could live with themselves if they chose otherwise. I mean really a person you don't even know who is probably a bad person as are most people over your beloved pet? Guess I could see why if it was a child or your pet was a goldfish or something but other then that? :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

The pet (if she was still alive now), the stranger is human and - unless they were stupid -has the capacity to save themselves.


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> the stranger is human and - unless they were stupid -has the capacity to save themselves.


Well, what if they don't have such capacity? What if the person has no legs (or whatever, is paralyzed or heavily drugged), and shouting for help is useless because nobody can hear them.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'll just say screw Godwin's Law and say just one word: nazism. This thread reminds me of it. Yep, I've dropped the bomb and am leaving this thread.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless it was a helpless child I'd save my pet. Some people here are amazed that people would choose their pets but I'd be pretty distraught if I'd let mine die like that.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Hands down an animal/ pet


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I would kill 100 babies myself just to bring back my recently dead dog for 1 day


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm one of those freaks who believe every life has the same worth, and I could never betray my pets' like that.

Also humans suck.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

easiest question ever..... i would save my pet over saving 10 complete strangers


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I despise species elitism (thinking one animal has more worth than another, and yes humans are animals). I won't go into a whole spiel about my perspective since it would take many paragraphs, but I'd want to save my pet. I don't agree with "the human has more importance because they have a family that loves them", because you can easily say that the pet has the same importance since _you_ view them as part of _your_ family. And for many people, the animals gives them immense emotional validation and comfort and happiness. Why should the life of a stranger, who means nothing to you and will probably leave afterwards, have more importance than the pet that _actually_ means something to you?

I admit that I have a hatred of humans though, and would gladly prefer to reduce our overpopulation. I only donate to organizations that save endangered species. So, feel free to think I'm evil since I hate our species. To the poster Kricket above, I'm also a freak that believes all life has the same worth.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

It would depend upon the identity of the stranger....

There are some really lowlife human beings out there along with good ones.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My pet every time.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

3,000 human babies are killed everyday in the USA, for those who despise humans, that's just for your information.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ericastooge said:


> 3,000 human babies are killed everyday in the USA, for those who despise humans, that's just for your information.


70 million babies are born each year to replace those killed, for those who think more humans are needed, that's just for your information.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The choice is obvious, is it not?


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

The Doomsday Argument- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_argument - for those that hate humanity. Only 9000 more years to go!


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I'd try to save both, of course, but I'd prioritize saving the human. I'm shocked so many are selfish to choose otherwise. Sure the pet may be your best friend and companion, still it can't possibly be on the same scale as a human. A human could have family and children. Their life would be more affected than mine, losing a pet. Plus pets have a much shorter life anyway compared to a human.

Maybe this wasn't meant to be a serious question. I just know I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I let someone die knowing I could save them. I don't hate the human race in general.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

If it were anyone else other than my cat I'd choose the stranger. But I'm weird when it comes to my cat so I choose her.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

The pet is a pet, but the stranger is a brother, a father, a sister, a mother, or a lot more.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This is probably the hardest poll I've ever encountered on SAS! I need to sit down.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the pet, though I am sure I'd die trying to save both.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

my pet

i have an emotional attachment to my pet and i would rather have them than my stranger...my pets are a part of my family...

i would cry over the loss of my pet...the things i love come first...

i cant live for what others want if i dont even know them

this is a really interesting poll...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

A beloved pet. :blank


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

My pet = Best friend, no competition. The person is a stranger also, they could be a bigoted ******* or a rapist for all I know?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd never choose my pets over a human life, well at least that's how I am imagining how I would react. A child could lose their mother or father or child over me choosing against saving them. I wouldn't be able to live with that. They could be a totally horrible person, or the most amazing kindest person in the world. I'm not going to decide to not save them if I think there is a possibility that they are a douche.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

All the people saying "my pet of course" are full of **** thinking it would be such an easy decision in the moment.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

People who start polls should say what they would do.

I have several pets, however my inside dog is the best friend I have ever. had he is 17.25 years old and I would save him over a stranger any day of the week. I know what I am getting with my dog. The stranger could be a murdering, rapist who kills puppies.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ender said:


> People who start polls should say what they would do.
> 
> I have several pets, however my inside dog is the best friend I have ever. had he is 17.25 years old and I would save him over a stranger any day of the week. I know what I am getting with my dog. The stranger could be a murdering, rapist who kills puppies.


I always have the answer in my head but forget to vote. 
As much as I love my pets I couldn't live with myself if I knew that I could've saved a human life but chose not to. I'm not weighing up the importance of human and animal life because I can understand why people would choose their pets. I'd still be distraught if I'd lost my pet, but realistically I'd have to go with the human.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Charmander said:


> I always have the answer in my head but forget to vote.
> As much as I love my pets I couldn't live with myself if I knew that I could've saved a human life but chose not to. I'm not weighing up the importance of human and animal life because I can understand why people would choose their pets. I'd still be distraught if I'd lost my pet, but realistically I'd have to go with the human.


Agreed. I am surprised at the poll and doubt anyone would actually choose not to save a human when faced with the dilemma in reality. I wonder if the results would vary when presented to a crowd that does not have social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd pick the person. The chances of a random person being a murderer/rapist/whatever are probably quite slim.

It actually makes me physically sick that anyone would pick their pet...I guess I've just never been an animal person. I'd kill a thousand little puppies without so much as a second thought to save one person.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I'd kill a thousand little puppies without so much as a second thought to save one person.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate to say this but, my dogs are like the closest thing I have to me. I would probably save them. I would hate myself afterwards though.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You _have_ to save the human! Though my first reaction when my dog runs out on the street is to jump in between her and any car that might come by. That's not the same reaction when I see a random kid on the street.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

My cat unless the stranger was a kid.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely my cat.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's really hard for me to choose...if it's an adult person then I think I'd be more willing to save my pet and not them. If it's a child, I would save the child most definitely. If they're clearly a pregnant woman...I can't let a pregnant woman die but I'd feel so sorry for my pet.... I think that his little doggy soul would understand why I made the decision that way though. So yeah...not all strangers are equal in my eyes.
I guess it'd also depend on bystanders, too. Like are the stranger's family members there watching? Do they have kids watching? Omg, don't make me choose....


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My pet is really my kid, so in reality I'd rather save my kid then a complete stranger.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Pets winning 55-36. notsureifsrs

Watching an animal you love die would be very difficult. But nowhere near as difficult as watching a person die because of a selfish choice you made. What would you tell this persons family/friends/the police? 

'I'm sorry, I had the chance to save this persons life. But my cat is sooo cute' :roll


Welcome to SAS. Populationotato


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

My pet. The human will probably end up hurting me somehow anyway. 

Horses and cats are much better friends than people.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Neither they can both fend for themselves, unless it's an injured pet.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Imagine having a loved one die like a family member or your partner, and knowing that someone could have saved them but chose to save their dog or cat instead.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

lmao at these results. I've had pets come and go, and it's a loss I've learn to deal with. I would save the stranger. Get your social anxiety out of that way, and deal with that person, SAS.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> A stranger, without a doubt. They'd have longer to live, more people caring for them, and a more developed form of consciousness.


 Maybe. But "developed" into what? A tumor is a bunch of cells that developed into something else.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Right away I think my dog. I could never leave him I love him too much. But If I left a stranger I'd probably feel guilty for the rest of time too. Hard question. I think i'd save my dog.


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

I would undoubtedly choose a complete stranger because of the preciousness of human life (as cliche and sentimental as that may sound).


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Universe is a mystery. I feel it's best to act in what I know in this particular situation.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Assuming this is a straight up black and white question with no variables or factors attatched then obviously I'd save my pet. I don't see any reason to not choose to save something you have an emotional bond with over a human purely because they're human. Pets are family and family always comes first.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pet. Some random person has a better chance getting out on their own, considering that they're, y'know, a sentient being.

Just playing the odds here. To me, a random human life holds no more value than a beloved animal's, so might as well go with statistics.

As far as what would you tell the police? "Couldn't reach 'em. Sorry." Unless they were disabled and/or a child and/or injured, then I'd go with the human. A fully capable and uninjured person with the ability to make conscious choices? Save yourself. If I can go in and save them without training and/or protective equipment and save them, then they could do the same.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

I would save my pets. They are part of the family and there's no way I'd let them die without trying hard to save them.
But it's what I'm saying now. I think in the moment things may be a lot different. Especially if I think that maybe someone else won't save my mom over a pet... Yeah. After really processing... I'll save the person actually.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Pet. My pet is family, and family comes before strangers.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Beloved pet, absolutely.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would save my cat without even thinking about it.She is like my kid/best friend


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd probably save the stranger because a human life is worth more.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I really want to say that I'd save the human stranger. The human stranger has a longer life span, family/friends who would miss him, and a superior level of awareness. But if I honestly was put on the spot in this situation, my emotions would get the best of me. I'd have to save my dog. I feel pretty ashamed by that.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd save the stranger without hesitating. My dog only has so many years to live, and he'll pass away in no time. I had my previous pet euthanized, because of health complications, and I just felt mildly sad for a day or 2, then went on with my life.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I really want to say that I'd save the human stranger. The human stranger has a longer life span, family/friends who would miss him, and a superior level of awareness. But if I honestly was put on the spot in this situation, my emotions would get the best of me. I'd have to save my dog. I feel pretty ashamed by that.


I'd shamefully probably feel much the same about either of my cats if put on the spot.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

My pet. He cares for me and I care back.

People don't really give a damn about eachother.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Why can't I save both?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

With 7 billion humans on this planet I would not say human life is precious.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I'd love to see your reaction in the hypothetical situation where someone decides to save their goldfish over one of your family members.:roll


I volunteer my stepmother.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I volunteer my stepmother.


Would you volunteer yourself?

It's not about the number of human beings. We're not cattle, we're individuals, each 7 billion of us. The cold disassociation that's going on in this thread really bothers me.

This thread hits me in a weak point. I should really stay away from it.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I'm socked by the results of the poll. Just goes to show how selfish people are. Preferring the life of an animal that can barely comprehend anything over the life of a human - Just because the animal amuses them more.
> 
> It's stuff like that that makes me lose faith in humanity.


No life is worth more or less than any other. To think human life is worth more than a dog's life simply because you have more brain power and you don't lick your balls, is quite an arrogant and deluded thing to believe.

But that is human nature. Liking to believe it's above other species and even above others among its own. And THAT is depressing.

Amusing? If you think for a second you'll see everything you'll ever do in life for another life form outside yourself is because you have some sort of selfish base motivation. There's but the degree. This is also depressing.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> It's not even about being better. You are supposed to care more about someone who is closer to you genetically. Like, I bet you'd rather save your mother's life over someone else's mother.


I would try both but in the end, ofcourse. But that is really selfish too. There's no need for genetical closeness. It's about a bond. I don't share any bond with a random stanger but I do with my dog and he does with me. So I'll save him; risking my own if I have to.

This is all very subjective you know.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Moasim said:


> No life is worth more or less than any other. *To think human life is worth more than a dog's life simply because you have more brain power and you don't lick your balls, is quite an arrogant and deluded thing to believe.*


Let's not kid ourselves. We all believe that. You crush mosquitoes, ants, or flies everyday. You step on vegetation (yup, plant is life too). You eat the meat which came from slaughtered cattle. Do you feel arrogant and deluded each time you eat that steak & fries?

Almost everybody believes human life is worth more than animal life. But somehow, when the animals reach a certain size, are cuter, and we spend a lot of personal time with them, our opinion changes and we get attached. It's purely emotional.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I might me exposing dark sides of my character here, but I'm one of those crazies that believe human life is the same and as important (or unimportant) as any other life. We are indeed, animals, just like the animals we systematically breed for the sole purpose of slaughtering and feeding of. And I love me some steaks!


Interesting. So if an illegal human slaughterhouse was to open in a small crappy third world country, and they were selling human edible flesh from slaves, you'd feel just as good eating that kind of steak? And then give the leftovers/bones to your dog because 'he's been a good doggy'?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Interesting. So if an illegal human slaughterhouse was to open in a small crappy third world country, and they were selling human edible flesh from slaves, you'd feel just as good eating that kind of steak? And then give the leftovers/bones to your dog because 'he's been a good doggy'?


Not necessarily, it's not that humans everywhere eat the same kind of animals.
Most people won't eat human meat just like most people don't eat domestic animals like cats or dogs!
Bad comparison in my opinion.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Not necessarily, it's not that humans everywhere eat the same kind of animals.
> Most people won't eat human meat just like most people don't eat domestic animals like cats or dogs!
> Bad comparison in my opinion.


*My point is that people who claim that any being on this planet has the same worth as any other tend to act in a way which contradicts their claims. *People can get outraged at the idea of Koreans eating dog meat. But nobody gives a sh*t about eating pigs. Why? because we're irrational. We like dogs because they're cute and friendly. So ironically, it would seem that we consider them worth more than other animals. That there, indeed, seems to be a scale of 'worthiness' of life, with mosquitoes and worms being and the very bottom of that scale.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> *My point is that people who claim that any being on this planet has the same worth as any other tend to act in a way which contradicts their claims. *People can get outraged at the idea of Koreans eating dog meat. But nobody gives a sh*t about eating pigs. Why? because we're irrational. We like dogs because they're cute and friendly. So ironically, it would seem that we consider them worth more than other animals. That there, indeed, seems to be a scale of 'worthiness' of life, with mosquitoes and worms being and the very bottom of that scale.


I agree, it is very weird where people draw the line! A lot of it has to do with cultural differences (pig meat isn't okay for Jews for example)
Humans tend to make a ranking out of everything, not just the food chain...I know this is going off-topic but it's an interesting debate: why would mr. Obama have the right to rule over me whilst he's just as much human as I am?

It's one of those, like you said, irrational quirks humans have


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I love my pets to death and I'll always do the best by them, but there is no way I can put them before a human life knowing all of what that entails.. of course I wouldn't have such issues if the person were say a murderer, rapist or so on. but just a stranger? a child? a mother? a daughter?someones beloved son? .. no.. I have to put that sentient life above. (above not the right word though)


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never really understood the whole "sanctity of human life" thing, but I guess that's because I'm agnostic. I'm not going to answer the question because I don't really know my answer.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

My pet I don't turn my back on family I actually like.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ME LIKEZ DISCUSSION!
> 
> I'll start by stating again that no, I don't. I believe we're just one more piece (that's not the word... slate, is it? ****ing english language) of the evolutionary chain. Just like Rexie and his buddies were at some point. Those guys exploded and choked and ****. The world kept spinning.


I agree. We're just a piece of the puzzle which is the evolutionary chain. As our best friend Tyler would say, "you're the same decaying organic matter as everything else". 8)



> My dog's life is as important/unimportant as mine. Love the big ****er though, yeah! You would describe my relationship with my dog emotional, as opposed to other humans which would be, what? This is the part I'm most interested in reading your take of.


Your relationship with your dog is an emotional one. The same goes for the relationship you have with your best human friends. Or your girlfriend. Or your brother.

If you had the choice between saving your beloved pet or a good friend of yours... I'm ready to bet you'll choose to save your friend.

Why? Because we might be part of that evolutionary chain like any other animal... but we consider our own kind more worthy, for some reason - a natural form of empathy for our own kind which is a result of evolutionary advantages?

If you go back to the original situation where you have your pet vs a stranger, the question is more difficult to answer. Because you have to choose between a being with whom you share an emotional bond OR a human of your kind devoid of emotional investment on your behalf.

That's why the poll question is so hard to answer:

*Emotions* vs *Intrinsic worth *as defined by humans.



> This answer wasn't as fun. Felt some hate in the air, I don't like alarms, Mr. Bacon  Well yeah, I'd report it. I am a human living in a human society, my thinking is not a little, but ABSOLUTELY conditioned by society. Those who "think outside box" are in the box, just an inch away from the rest of the people.


There's no right or wrong answer to this poll. It's subjective. I'll never hate you for your opinions buddy! A diversity of opinions is the reason why it's so fun to debate hehe.



> You know, I thought about it some more, and I think I'm likely to save the person. I don't think that says anything about the VALUE of either the person or the dog. The only thing I think it prooves is how good I am at doing a sheep impression.


Sometimes you crack me up :lol



> I do not consider my dog to be "worth" more or less than the pig, or the chicken which's wings I munched on the other day, or my mom who I love very much, or myself. It does not shock me that they eat dogs, nor does that negate any of the enjoyment I get when I scratch my dog's belly for a few seconds and then he goes into a loop where he can't stop scatching himself. You say we're "irrational" because of this. *By saying that aren't you acknowledging your life has indeed no more "worthiness" than that of my dog and the pig and the chicken and the giant reptilian beasts? Nature is cruel, as they say.* Mosquitoes are a hazard for my health, thus, I fill my room with all sort of poisons that might give me cancer or make mutants off my kids, by the way, just because I don't like it when they suck me off. *I step on plants and bugs because I'm relatively big and can't help it. I feed off other lifeforms because that's how it goes. That doesn't speak of "worthiness" but of natural order, nature, the big mystery.*


From a purely objective view, if I step out of my human body... every living being is only as 'worthy' of life as he is capable of survival. That's the law of nature. As the narrator says in Fight Club, "_I wanted to put a bullet between the eyes of every panda who wouldn't screw to save his species_"

So, objectively, it doesn't matter whether you save the pet, the stranger, whether you slit your own wrists or whether you calmly decide to watch the world burn. The strong will survive, the weakest will perish - in a midst of predictability and randomness. And the cycle of evolution will continue.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't understand how anyone could say they would rather save their pet. I would haunt the ***** out of anyone that chose their damn dog over me.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> So, objectively, it doesn't matter whether you save the pet, the stranger, whether you slit your own wrists or whether you calmly decide to watch the world burn. The strong will survive, the weakest will perish - in a midst of predictability and randomness. And the cycle of evolution will continue.


I guess this is why I am not cut out for this world.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I don't understand how anyone could say they would rather save their pet. I would haunt the ***** out of anyone that chose their damn dog over me.


If the following gives you any comfort: I'd definitely save your *ss over a pet tarantula's. :squeeze


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Coincidence said:


> I wonder if guys who said they would choose their pet would change their minds if the stranger was a " hot " girl !


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. We all believe that. You crush mosquitoes, ants, or flies everyday. You step on vegetation (yup, plant is life too). You eat the meat which came from slaughtered cattle. Do you feel arrogant and deluded each time you eat that steak & fries?
> 
> Almost everybody believes human life is worth more than animal life. But somehow, when the animals reach a certain size, are cuter, and we spend a lot of personal time with them, our opinion changes and we get attached. It's purely emotional.


I do not believe that, can not and will not. To have to feel above something or someone, is petty. Having to measure up towards outer worth to feel good about yourself is weak for you are allowing yourself to be at the mercy of others, actually admitting you are slave to their every word and gesture. To think there's worth is foolish too for everything is merely an experience. Experiencing the experience will bring happiness. To box it and frame it, will create misery. This is a classical example of right vs left brain.

I actually go out of my way not to kill any insects or spiders. No one gives a **** about this and I don't give a **** about others not giving a ****. I'm doing what I feel is right and that is all that matters to me.

Humans are omnivores so it's rather hard to live healthy while not eating any meat.

Ofcourse. Emotion is the fierce driving force of the human experience. It's what motivates us to actually bother with life at all.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It'd hurt, But If It was a clear choice that it was one or the other I'd have to pick the stranger.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

i would save my doggie and empty a 50 round 5.7x28mm clip into that worthless skin sack of a human.

doggies > worthless humans


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I don't understand how anyone could say they would rather save their pet. I would haunt the ***** out of anyone that chose their damn dog over me.


im one of those people. I couldn't give two ****s about most people and for good reason.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this question being phrased as in would people with SA save a pet or a stranger, or whether "normal" people would instead? I'm not suprised that most people would rather save their pet, because let's face it, where are those strangers who would come save us when we suffer daily? If no one cares to save us all this time, how can you expect us to want to save others when we have been shunned for so long, even ridiculed at times. Pets don't judge and love us unconditionally and can provide more comfort and companionship in one day with us than most humans have interacted with us in their entire lives.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course I would save my dog. What kind of question is this? Oh yeah, a pointless one.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would try and save the stranger first and die trying to save my dog


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd try to save the stranger, but I'd be disappointed if he/she turned out to be a horrible person.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

My pet is family. Pretty cold if I turned my back on them, sorry stranger.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I would choose to save my imaginary dog Wolfie....

Me and Wolfie go for walks all of the time....

He is watching me type this right now....


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

prettyful said:


> Why can't I save both?


Yes, I voted pet but why could'nt you attempt that?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You're already dead, stranger. Sorry.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Stranger danger


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

It would kill me to make this choice. I know I would go for the stranger but I would be a wreck knowing my pet would die.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

It probably would depend on how old the stranger was. If they were like 16-35, then I'd save them. If it was someone below ~12 or above about 55, then they'd likely be dying. A child hasn't been alive long enough to truly care about their life and someone above about 55 has already lived through most of their life and is rapidly approaching death anyways.

Ideally, I'd rather just have the option to sacrifice myself so both can live and not have to deal with any survivor's guilt.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

As bad as it would make me feel, I would have to choose my pet. My cat is the only living thing besides family that gives a crap about me and she's almost like a child to me. Then again, it depends how the person ends up dying.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

This thread has given me a massive sense of foreboding. I loved my dog more than anything in the world, but saving him over a human being is a disgustingly selfish and horrendous thing to do. 

As much as people say they value all life the same, they are lying. No one values a bug on the ground the same as a human being, no one but Harold Shipman or something. Like, is anyone saying that 18 million chickens being killed each day is worse than the holocaust? 

I dunno, this dehumanisation really saddening to see


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm saving the pet, humans aren't like gonna become extinct that easy


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It depends. If no one would know but me, I'd save my cat. If it was in front of someone, I'd have to save the stranger, so i wouldn't look like a horrible person.


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

My only beloved pet died last year.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I would save my pet, because it's not a human. 

Even though I can't, because my cat that was my best friend died about 2 years ago.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I would definitely save Pete. How could I ever look Pete in the face again if I let him drown or burn. This is the problem with imaginary pets, that if you let them die, they come back straight away then start asking all kinds of questions.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely the stranger. I mean, they could have pets of their own that would miss them dearly. Plus, their friends and family would likely become sad and not do such a great job of looking after their pets as well. Also, my pet would have to deal with survivor's guilt and traumatic memories for the rest of their lives. It's a tough choice, but I think it would be for the greater good.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

A beloved pet or even a complete stranger pet, for sure


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

By saving I'm picturing the scenario that they are both hanging from a cliff and my precious Olivia suddenly became stupid and couldn't climb the rock by herself, but I'd save the stranger. Not because I don't love my cat, but because I'm selfish and I wan to try the emotional repercussions of letting go of my beloved friend for someone I don't even know. The pain and remorse can kill me or can set me free. It sounds like a depurative experience.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I don't know what I would actually do in the moment if the scenario actually came to be. But I hope that I would save the stranger. In the long run I think I would feel a lot more guilt about not having saved a person that about not having saved my pet.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Depends on who pays me more. Above all else, I save myself first.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Probably the stranger.


----------

